# A Class American RV`s - Do they suffer Water Ingress at all?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

This may seem like a strange couple of questions, but I am very interested in the answers. 

Having never really took any notice of the construction of an American RV (A Class), I am unsure if they are built like a monocoque/PVC or if they are constructed more like a European A Class?

Thus, do they suffer from water ingress? (not at all? very seldom? common problem?).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All depends on the quality and construction of the manufacturer.
Most American RVs in UK are of the cheaper and more basic models. These as you would expect are not going to have quality one or two piece GRP roofs. 
Plus of course they will typically have a couple of air-con units and several vents all thrown together and susceptible to moisture ingress.

Once you leave the 'Entry Level' RV the quality improves in leaps and bounds. Bus chassis rear diesel pushers will have much better rigidity and quality panels. But we are talking serious money now.

Ray.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the info.

Any more info on this greatly appreciated as it may be a route we go down in future.

CHEERS


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I suggest you take a look at The FMCA site stateside and maybe even join. I was a member for 30 years but realise we are unlikely to have another RV so have just let my membership run out.

www.fmca.com 
For news, views, travel and mechanical info on all RVs.

Ray.


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

During our two years of ownership we've not had any ingress problems in our six yo Fourwinds Hurricane 31H, despite it being what could be described as an 'entry level' model. 

It's constructed with what the Americans describe as a rubber roof and even with the AC, sat dome, skylight and vent penetrations, not a drip so far.

mango


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a Damon challenger a few years back and during one of the most horrendous storms I've had the displeasure to get soaked in whilst in Carnac we witnessed an amazing light show which turned our ohhhs and ahhhs into arghhh! when the passenger window started to leak.

I grabbed a tub of vaseline and coated the metal frame stopping the ingress until a more permanent solution was found.

This rv had an aluminium frame construction as opposed to wood and a rubber roof which although it came into contact with plenty of branches always maintained its integrety.

As a mantainence tip I was told rubbing it with baby oil was ok, hang on a minute there seems to be a theme here!!


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

As above depends on what type of roof the RV has. If rubber should be no problem but after a few years it is safer to go around all the joints with a sealing product 502-LSW Self levelling sealant, just in case, as these can crack with age.
If it is an elastomeric roof again after a few years re-coat with an elastomeric roof coating Safe-T-Plex.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Funny you should ask! 

Our's has the rubber roof, which is great, however where the front and rear caps join the flat rubber roof is the weak point. As the RV's flex with travel, jacks, age, etc, small gaps are possible and with ours certain!!!!!!

I have the RV under cover so that I can completley replace all of the sealant on the joints front and rear. That's removing the old first and then re-sealing. It will be worth it when it's done  

Mick


----------

